# I GIVE UP! Dog Neutering



## Twiglet6303 (Jul 23, 2009)

Can anyone help please? I have been made redundant and unfortunately cannot afford my local vet bill for having by little dog neutered. My local vets wont allow me to pay off bit by bit and now today I have just noticed that he has a hernia too :cryin: Does anyone know of a low cost or even free neutering service in the Epping Essex area? PDSA/RSPCA/DOGS TRUST have all declined to help as im not in the correct postcode area?!?!?!


----------



## Twiglet6303 (Jul 23, 2009)

Twiglet6303 said:


> Can anyone help please? I have been made redundant and unfortunately cannot afford my local vet bill for having by little dog neutered. My local vets wont allow me to pay off bit by bit and now today I have just noticed that he has a hernia too :cryin: Does anyone know of a low cost or even free neutering service in the Epping Essex area? PDSA/RSPCA/DOGS TRUST have all declined to help as im not in the correct postcode area?!?!?!


FYI - RSPCA also said that they may only be able to help with neutering if it was a specific breed but would not disclose which breed! Im REALLY shocked. I would never normally ask for anything free or a discount - I feel ashamed to have asked!


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

im so sorry!!! times are hard at the moment and these charities claim to want to help animals in need, moan that they cant take in anymore but wont help when they are genuinly needed. i can only suggest ring round a few other vets and seeing if they will let you pay monthly. i know my vets are very understanding about such things, when i had to have my rabbit pts a few months ago i was such a mess, they made me a cup of tea and because i couldnt remember the pin number for my card they said i could come back and pay when i am ready. there are some nice vets out there.

do you not have uinsurance that will cover it??


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Twiglet6303 said:


> FYI - RSPCA also said that they may only be able to help with neutering if it was a specific breed but would not disclose which breed! Im REALLY shocked. I would never normally ask for anything free or a discount - I feel ashamed to have asked!


It would most likely be the SBT and SBT crosses.

Can you not save up and then have it done?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> do you not have uinsurance that will cover it??


I have never heard of any insurance that will pay for neutering or another optional proceedure. It normally covers illness and accident only.

Sometimes there are local discounted neutering drives in particular areas, but you could have a long wait. There is also an injection that mimics neutering for a limited period, ask your vet how much it costs, you might be able to afford it while you save for the op.

Didn't you get a redundancy settlement?


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

the rspca and pdsa are awkward buggers sometimes.

we dont fall in the catchment for pdsa, but the next post code does and so does very affluent wilmslow and that area.

weird innit.


----------



## hayleyb (Feb 10, 2009)

So sorry to hear bout your redundancy.
If you are on jobseekers allowance or any kind of benefit then the PDSA have to help.

When i 1st moved out on my own Sheldon was registered here. There was no question of postcode or anythin like that they jst needed to see proo of my housing benefits.
Because i was working i jst made sure i gave them a big donation everytime i went.

I jst had an internet search and found this

"To be eligible, pet owners need to live within the defined catchment area of a PDSA PetAid hospital or PetAid practice and must be receiving financial help with their housing costs through either Housing Benefit or Council Tax Benefit."

on the pdsa website (PDSA - Eligibility) they have a pdsa finder. which may be closer to you and your postcode.

i really hope this helps


----------



## kiera09 (May 19, 2009)

Twiglet6303 said:


> Can anyone help please? I have been made redundant and unfortunately cannot afford my local vet bill for having by little dog neutered. My local vets wont allow me to pay off bit by bit and now today I have just noticed that he has a hernia too :cryin: Does anyone know of a low cost or even free neutering service in the Epping Essex area? PDSA/RSPCA/DOGS TRUST have all declined to help as im not in the correct postcode area?!?!?!


Hiya, Sorry to hear about that-You must be so stressed! Have any of your friends/family got a pdsa card? They cld say the dogs theirs and have it sorted! Give your friend a gd donation to give, I know it's the wrong thing to do but you gotta get him sorted! Hope this helps xx


----------



## kiera09 (May 19, 2009)

Twiglet6303 said:


> FYI - RSPCA also said that they may only be able to help with neutering if it was a specific breed but would not disclose which breed! Im REALLY shocked. I would never normally ask for anything free or a discount - I feel ashamed to have asked!


Don't be so hard on yourself, Times are hard, did u read my other post? xx


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

If your dog is insured the insurance should cover the cost of the hernia repair.

Do you have a SPAYWATCH near you, we have and they help towards the cost of neutering any animal if you are on benefits?

Other than that i am sorry but i can't help you. Maybe a loan from a friend that you could pay back in installments??

http://www.yell.com/listings/DoFind...al-Neutering-Charity/Animal-Welfare-Societies


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm about 99% sure it isn't free to get your dog neutered at the PDSA. We were going to get our rabbit done there but it was actually more expensive to get him done than at the private vets. Same goes for the vaccinations they aren't much cheaper. Hope you can get some help to get him done though.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Burrowzig said:


> I have never heard of any insurance that will pay for neutering or another optional proceedure. It normally covers illness and accident only.
> 
> Sometimes there are local discounted neutering drives in particular areas, but you could have a long wait. There is also an injection that mimics neutering for a limited period, ask your vet how much it costs, you might be able to afford it while you save for the op.
> 
> Didn't you get a redundancy settlement?


sorry i meant the insurance for the hernia.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> sorry i meant the insurance for the hernia.


the pup would have been born with the hernia so it wouldnt be insured.

Why not just save up, what is the difference between that and paying in instalments. It isnt urgent so get it done when you can afford it. You might have a job again by then.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

My eldest Bichon had an hernia when we got him although I didn't notice for a few days but we got him from a kennels and there was a 6 month warranty so got the operation for free from their vet. Does the hernia need operating on - is it very big? I would have thought that might need sorting out before neutering.


----------

